# [SOLVED] Mehrfaches "emerge --update --deep world" ...

## Whitewolf Fox

Hallo zusammen,

ich taste mich nach längerem mal wieder etwas an Gentoo heran.

Mir ist folgendes aufgefallen, das ich nicht verstehe:

Wenn ich "emerge --update --deep world" ausführe, um die jeweils aktuellsten aller installierten Pakete zu installieren, dann klappt alles wunderbar.

Nachdem Portage hiermit fertig ist, und wenn ich _ohne_ "emerge --sync" auszuführen nochmal "emerge --update --deep world" ausführe, möchte Portage erneut die zuvor aktualisierten Pakete installieren.

Kann mir jemand erklären wieso? Meines Verständnisses nach sollten nach einmaligem ausführen doch alle aktuellen Pakete installiert worden sein. Selbst wenn es inzwischen X Aktualisierungen im Portage-Tree gäbe, sollte mein lokales System ohne abholen desselbigen ("emerge --sync") doch hiervon garnichts mitbekommen, oder? Auch USE FLags oder ähnliches wurden nicht verändert.

Vielen Dank schonmal.

----------

## Josef.95

Hm.. ungewöhnlich...

Magst du das mal an einem Beispiel Paket demonstrieren?!

----------

## Necoro

Und bitte auch dazu die Portage-Version angeben (bzw gleich ein emerge --info)

----------

## Whitewolf Fox

Hallo zusammen,

sorry, das scheint sich inzwischen selbst erledigt zu haben ... konnte es letzte Woche mehrfach nachstellen - nun nicht mehr.

Ich habe einmal den aktuellen Portage - Tree geholt, "emerge --update --deep world" ausgeführt, durchlaufen lassen und bei einem zweiten Aufruf kam nichts mehr.

Vielen Dank!

----------

## cyril_sneer

Idee: Kann es sein, dass, als der Fehler auftrat, emerge nicht sauber durchgelaufen ist, und somit die Pakete gar nicht aktualisiert wurden?

----------

## Whitewolf Fox

Ich kann dem Log weder das eine noch das andere entnehmen ...  :Razz: 

Naja: Hauptsache ich habe doch verstanden wie Portage sich hier verhält  :Wink: 

----------

